# Brauche Unterstützung beim Einbau von neuer Festplatte...



## partitionist (25. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute ich habe mir eine 250GB Festplatte von Seagate gekauft.
Bisher hatte ich eine SATA Festplatte 80GB und eine IDE mit 40GB. 
Ich hab die 40GB Festplatte mit der neuen 250GB ersetzt und Windows auf der neuen Platte installiert.

Primär IDE: 250GB (Festplatte 1)
Sekundär IDE: CD-R & DVD-R Laufwerk (2 Geräte)
SATA: 80GB (Festplatte 2)

Beim Booten kommt kein Windows zum Vorschein, sondern es wird nach DHCP... gesucht, wahrscheinlich Netzwerkboot. Auch im BIOS wird  bei  Primär IDE nix angezeigt, nur bei Sek. IDE da stehen beide Laufwerke.
Habe auch wie im Handbuch beschrieben, die neue Festplatte mit Jumpern bestückt einmal als Master und Slave, aber es klappt auch nicht. Müsste die SATA Platte gejumpert werden? Was soll ich sonst noch ausprobieren

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## AndreG (26. Oktober 2006)

Also normalerweise brauchst du SATA nicht zu jumpern, die handeln das unter sich aus. Jedoch wenn sie im Bios nicht erkannt wird, schau nach ob dein Mainboard so große Platten ünterstützt (nur bei alten ein Problem aber sicherheitshalber).

Pass auf das wenn du sie an einen Raidcontroller gehängt hast dieser auch aktiv ist (im Bios). Und achte auf die Bootreihenfolge im Bios die ist auch noch von Bedeutung.

Mfg Andre


----------



## partitionist (26. Oktober 2006)

Naja das Problem mit der Erkennung im BIOS (Primary Master) hat sich erledigt, doch wenn ich dann normal starten will von der Platte, kommt wieder das mit DHCP...
Das kenne ich noch aus VMware wenn kein Medium mit Bootloader gefunden wurde, aber Windows ist auf der Platte installiert. Vielleicht liegt das Problem bevor ich Windows auf der Platte installiert, habe ich diese noch in 2 Partitionen mit Partition Magic unterteilt, aber es nur eine Theorie....
Hat jemand noch Ideen?


----------



## AndreG (26. Oktober 2006)

Wenn nen DCHP Boot kommt dann is deine Bootreihenfolge eingestellt. Sonst würd ich an deiner stelle windows nochmal drauf installieren, vieleicht hast du vergessen ne primäre anzulegen.

Mfg Andre


----------

